# AGWAY 18/46 Parts



## geogeiges (Jun 22, 2016)

Looking for any parts info on this tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum geogeiges. Glad you finally got your thread posted.... although you are a man of few words.
How about a picture or a model number or a year of manufacture? They are basically MTD tractors re-badged for sale such as your AGWAY is, I do believe. Look on the frame or under the seat for information tags. 
Good luck


----------



## geogeiges (Jun 22, 2016)

*Missing model #*

Here's a few pics, the model # is missing from where it should be under the seat.


----------

